# Hoffman's Energol



## Biggzy (Nov 10, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about this stuff? From what I've gathered its wheat germ oil, soy oil, and rice germ oil. Do you guys take anything similar to this? What does it do for you?


----------



## RLMccoy (Aug 28, 2011)

*Energol*

I started using this in the late 60's in the Marine Corps when I got back from Viet Nam.  I don't know how it works, but it works, it will increase your stamina by 25% or more, I used to take a big drink of it before lifting or before football practice when I was in college.  I am looking to find a supplier, because I liked it so much.


----------

